# Help - Do not drive list?



## AZ.thewolf (Sep 13, 2016)

it looks like uber has told me that Chevy Colorado is on the do not drive list. Has anyone successfully had a vehicle pass that was not allowed? They told me to go down to the local inspection with the truck, but is it a waste of time? This is a 4 door pickup 2016.. Lots of legroom and brand new. I am wondering if the restriction is on the old smaller Colorado's. I would like to drive for Uber, but may be stuck at Lyft.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

They probably have the 2 door model in the system. If you have 4 doors and 5 total seats you should be fine.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

They may be doing you a favor with the cost of fuel you'll be using but that's besides the point. From reading on here people seemed to be able to have their non listed vehicle approved by the local office by going down there and being nice. Just make sure you and your truck are nice and cleaned up. Good luck!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Not sure where the OP is thinking lots of leg room, I sat in a new 4 dr Colorado at the Denver auto show back in March, compared to the Nissan Frontier and Toyota Tacoma, it has minimal leg room. I'm 5'11, I put the seat where it was minimally comfortable for me, and there is no way I would sit in the back for any length of time, my wife put it where it was good for her (she's 5'1"), at that point it was ok for space. Also, the rear seat, width comfort is going to be squished for 3 adults.

Put the seat where it's minimally comfortable for you to drive, have a friend over 6 foot tall sit behind you and take him for a 45 minute drive, tell him to be honest about space. I have a 2015 Nissan Frontier I use, I've had 6 complaints about leg room in 1600 combined trips, 5 were by people well over 6' tall. the other was a snob that just wanted to complain.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Why would you want to use a Chevy Colarado for Uber work?

Buy as old and cheap as you can.

Put money to one side every week so that if something happens to it you can fix or replace it.

If you want to have a newish vehicle on Uber than buy a suitable vehicle.

This isn't "Rideshare" or the "sharing economy" this is ferrying people around and getting paid for it.

If you need a specific car for the work you do then buy one, say a big SUV for Livery.

How many Taxi drivers in your area drive a 2016 Chevy Colarado?

You are doing this to make money?


----------

